# O&w Divers Watch



## davidmartin (Sep 23, 2008)

I am torn between a seiko sx007 , and the O&W m series which 0ne will be better for scuba diving in, how deep can i go as i belive that 200mtrs, doesnt mean 200 mtrs


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello David and welcome to the forum,

Both are excellent watches, I own the O & W M4 and I've owned the Seiko 'Black Monster' which has the same movement as the 007. I believe both are perfectly suitable for the job of diving, it's all down to which one you like the look of the most. The O & W uses the Swiss ETA movement which 'hacks' (the second hand stops when you pull out the crown for time synchronisation) and is quite accurate. However, I'm informed that it needs a service every few years. The Seiko uses the in house 7S26 movement which is bomb proof and is said to be able to go for 20 odd years without requiring a service. It's said that they aren't as accurate out of the box but after a month or two of settling down they are very reliable timekeepers. Mine was one of the most accurate automatic watches I owned.

The water resistance rating on the watches means that they've been tested to a static pressure equivalent to 200 meters of water pressure. Going off a very long and (sometimes heated!) thread regarding water resistance a few years ago, it seems that water resistance labels are somewhat arbitrary and mean different things to different manufacturers and owners. If it's a dedicated diving watch you need, I'd look for nothing other than the ISO standard for diving watches printed on it's papers.

A.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I believe that both the O&W and the Seiko meet the ISO for divers' watches - someone on here tested an O&W to 300m and it didn't skip a beat, so I'd guess that both watches could probably exceed the ISO 200m rating.

The M-series is shortly (and sadly  ) to be discontinued. They're both great watches, and for the price why not get both?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Regarding a Seiko auto divers I would go for a good vintage 150M 6309, as I think the movement is a better one than the 7S26.

Better still, if there is one available, I'd go for a Seiko divers with the more up to date 6R15B which is an auto but with hacking and manual wind and 23 jewels. I think it is a vast improvement on the 7S26.

I do not think either that an ETA2824-2 needs a service every few years, and many I'm sure will run for 15 years at least without any trouble. The tell tale sign when an auto needs a service is when it suddenly starts to run slow, and rather more unusually, fast.

Many would opt for an Eco Drive divers or solar Casio.

I'd only choose a battery divers if it had a 10 year battery


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

As Griff says, the vintage is nice but I would worry about its actual resistance to water after all these years. So if you are going to use it for diving, then I would say a brand new one is best.

I'd go for the O&W myself


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

True about the WR

This one is Spa'd with sapphire and new seals all round. I consider it to be the dogs twitcher!!!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Id go with the O&W as i have the ID3077 and love it so would love to add another to it


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I have both the M5 & the 007. They're both really excellent watches & you won't go wrong with either however the O&W is more accurate & you don't see many O&W's on other people's wrists, so that gets my vote 

Dave


----------



## davidmartin (Sep 23, 2008)

ETCHY said:


> I have both the M5 & the 007. They're both really excellent watches & you won't go wrong with either however the O&W is more accurate & you don't see many O&W's on other people's wrists, so that gets my vote
> 
> Dave


MANY THANKS GUYS,

Its nice to know both watches have been tested at depth, (i think i will toss a coin), when i buy one it will be worn all day and every day it will not come off except for x ray at the air port and rock climbing, i also fly paragliders so it needs to be tough ,and not too expensive as there is always a big risk of fatal damage. I have killed more casio,s than you can shake a stick at. My cwc c1510 is the oly one to survive but it hates water and steams up just snorkeling (i love it to bits though and dont want to kill it divig)

i know it sound silly but i get attached to watches and it takes me a long while to settle down with a new one so i want it to last forever.

mmmmmm seiko or O&W ????????????????????


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

davidmartin said:


> ETCHY said:
> 
> 
> > I have both the M5 & the 007. They're both really excellent watches & you won't go wrong with either however the O&W is more accurate & you don't see many O&W's on other people's wrists, so that gets my vote
> ...


O&W


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think an O & W is probably best overall for you.

I have a M5 and it is as tough as they come!!!


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Griff said:


> I think an O & W is probably best overall for you.
> 
> I have a M5 and it is as tough as they come!!!


Go to agree on the toughness, I wore mine whilst using an orbital sander a few weeks back (forgot I had it on), it didn't miss a beat so the shock & dust resistance must be good !

Just make sure you buy it from Roy 

Dave


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I would reccomend Roy too. The O&W I got off him before an M4 and one or 2 others I got preowned from other through Roy, seem to run better and have no problems.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Another vote for an O&W, can't go wrong really especially for the price IMO


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

As a diver - why bother with a watch when your dive computer will be far more useful ????

Still thats no reason not to buy a waterproof watch.... :lol:


----------

